# Sensitivity of TB drivers



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm about to start cutting a front "test baffle" for a 12inch woofer. Iwill post pics when it all starts. But before i do this i need to know roughly if my mids will match efficiency of woofer,(whithin 2-3dB) otherwise i may have to change woofers. Has anyone got real world sensitivity figures for, TB W4 616SA ?.Factory Quotes 88 dB but i reckon it will be more like 85- 86 dB foor 2.83mv. Oh and Happy new year shacksters!
Jason


----------



## Aaron Gilbert (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm, well when I plug the specifications (at Parts Express) into WinISD, it actually reports an SPL of 89 dB. Since it's the T/S parameters which determine the sensitivity, if the specs are on, so should the sensitivity be. That's actually surprisingly high for a 4" driver, though it also has quite a heavy magnet for the cone size and weight, so....


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey thanks Aaron. I found the same thing with Win ISD. Since I'm gonna use two of these in parrallel they will need probably 4ohm resister to reduce loudness. My woofer is about 91-93 DB at 300 Hz allowing for baffle loss.


----------

